# My take on nextstep's party for the blues



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Angela and I watched the show from the boat. We did miss out on a lot of the sights, but we saw some deer running the fence line at the end of the runway, and the flyovers by the jets were pretty cool too. We saw Ultralite and Dale and they shared jello shots and introduced me to a lot of the forum members that I wanted to meet. I hope I remember everyone. Please pm me your name and screen name so I can catalog all you guys for future fishing trips. Thanks again to the Kinneys for hosting. The band was good and the food looked to be plentiful and free! We packed a picnic lunch for the boat, so we were good, but we appreciated being able to ease over and tie up the boat. We had a nice time. Just wishedI could have met our hosts, but I am sure they were very busy. Thanks again...Mike


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is a list of who I remember meeting...

H2OMark and son

Wade Hatton (Downtime2?) knows my Dad, oddly enough

Clay Doh

Bonita Dan (again)

Badazzchef (again)

brnbser

murphyslaw (joel)

XShark

I don't even know who else. Please post if I met you and forgot guys! I'd like to keep in touch!

I felt like we should have all worn name tags with our screen names on them. There is one person on the forum I'd love to meet face to face and see what he has to say when he is not on his PC. I'm sure a lot of us feel that way at times.

Bottom line- great party hosted by a nice couple. They provided food and a band and invited everyone, Just wishI could have met them to say thanks, but I know how it is living on the water and hosting parties- you stay busy! All in all it wasa great way to celebrate Angela's 29th birthday and let her see the Blues after being a lifelong P'cola native. First time for her.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well mike, we certainly enjoyed ourself's and as always, nice to see you and angela...a Happy Birthday to a beautiful woman and many more...i say it to all forum members..."go to the gatherings" and meet some people...you never know...i got reel fiesty and his first cousin fred (jawjacker) back in touch from many years past...



just gotta get out there and socialize...not gonna killya....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I felt like we should have all worn name tags with our screen names on them.




Now I thought about that. 



X-Shark aka Bobby


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. It was a fun time for sure and great of the Kinneys to host! Hopefully they will see the post!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (11/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I felt like we should have all worn name tags with our screen names on them.
> ...


I completely agree with that statement. the last one i went to (oddly enough at same location) i ended up meeting so many more people than i already knew...bout had a damn fit trying to remember everyone's names! that's when it's ok to be like "heeeeeeeeey buddy! how you been?"


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

It was nice to meet you Mike. Always good to put a person to a name. That was one heck of a party.


----------

